# Help me decide: Skin to match sky blue ROH Oberon



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am considering the following decalgirl skins:

Bayou Sunset








Cold Silence








Disarray








Goldball








Paper Cut








Starry Night








Superstar









I don't really care about the back design since it will stay in the case. Opinions?
(Edited to fix image)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

oh I shouldn't post, I've been wanting the bayou sunset for awhile, so of course I'm voting for that one LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Another Bayou Sunset vote here.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the paper cut one has a nice front image (since that's the only part you will see). That's my vote!


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!  I haven't recieved my sky blue oberon yet....has anyone seen one that can advise on color match with these skins?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I vote for Cold Silence, But I think Bayou sunset would be the best color match.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I go for Cold Silence or Paper Cut.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm liking the chaos of colors thing going on with Cold Silence, Paper cut and Disarray .... of the three I like Cold Silence best.


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the cleaner lines of the superstar skin to go with blue ROH


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I like Bayou Sunset the best.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Paper cut is my choice.  It has the sky blue in it along with other colors that will compliment your Oberon cover.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like Superstar and Paper cut.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I think that the Superstar would be a nice  choice.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Bayou sunset or papercut.  Have fun picking!!

Kim


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh man, too many!! I think SuperStar it is!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Where are the enablers to tell me to get one of each??!  Thanks so much for all the advice.  I think I will wait till the Oberon arrives to get a better look at the color!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Enabler here:

If you pick one with many colors, such as Disarray, Cold Silence, Goldball or Paper Cut,  it will also match your 2d and 3rd Oberon covers.


Betsy


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I guess it's a good thing these "stick", otherwise my Kindle would have a whole closet full of "skins".


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got the Cold Silence skin on my K2 right now.  It is quite brilliant and striking and will go with just about any color of cover you want.  I've currently got a lime green M-Edge, but am toying with getting a sky blue Oberon.  Both colors go great!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I just a few minutes ago got my ROH in sky blue. I'm so in love with this cover! I think of all the options, the Superstar is closest in color. Paper Cut has a swatch of the blue on the back, but not on the front where you'd see it.

This is as good a picture of the color as I can get...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful. I love the Sky Blue color. I got it in the Hokusai Wave and just adore it.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

That case is amazing. I love it, great choice!


----------

